# Day 154 no kids



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm still very new to kidding, this is my first year, and so lucky for me the first kidding we had on the farm had some complications but everybody is fine! My Togg doe Sadira is a FF, and she is for sure pregnant, her udder has developed and there is colostrum in it, but it's not strutted or tight, you can feel a baby in there, and I had a blood test done. Her tail head is very loose but ligs are hard as rock. She is showing no signs of going into labor, no ligs lost, no strutted udder, no weird behavior, she's eating like normal, and she is jumping out of her kidding pen -_- I just want her to kid already!  

But should I be worried? I know I didn't get my dates wrong she was bred December 2nd, and day 150 was May 1st...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I wouldn't be too worried. One of my does want 156 last year. I have had does who I know they have milk but their udders were so small i didn't notice anything. Just keep an eye on her. Good luck


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

margaret said:


> I wouldn't be too worried. One of my does want 156 last year. I have had does who I know they have milk but their udders were so small i didn't notice anything. Just keep an eye on her. g\Good luck


Ok I'll keep an eye on her, I'm 15 but I'm sick and will be staying home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have a due date?

Side view, Pooch/udder pics may help.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Was she with the buck after you saw her bred on December 2? She could have come in heat again 5 days later which would give her an extra day or two from now


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

chelsboers said:


> Was she with the buck after you saw her bred on December 2? She could have come in heat again 5 days later which would give her an extra day or two from now


Nope we took her too a buck... So that's outta the question... She was due on May 1st, bred December 2nd and she never came back into heat and I'm %100 positive there's a baby in there  I can't put up any pictures... I'm on my iPhone and my goat spot app isn't working.... And I can't upload pics from my phone to the regular site it never works


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok I take it back maybe I have to do them 1 by one but I think they will be sideays


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I give up it's not even uploading the right ones


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

As long as she isn't acting sick or stressed, it is just a waiting game! 
She will probably surprise you and her udder will tighten her ligs will loosen and 
BAM! a kid will pop out with little warning! (Goats do things like that, just to confuse us!).

Seriously, if you think something is wrong, maybe a call to the vet would be in order. Good luck to her and you!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

My app is working again! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I was talking to the girl I bought her from and she said all of her toggs run late, sometimes even up too a week 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I am in the same boat! My FF Alpine is 6 days overdue.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, looks like a FF udder. :wink:

She is on schedule and looking good actually. 
Doe's can get super tight over night, so don't be surprised.

Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Day 155... Still nothing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hang in there.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok she's at day 156.... Shou one worried yet? Cause the babies re growing rapidly the past few days and she's gotten very big... What do I do? The vet told me to call if she hasn't kidded by today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do what you think you need to do. Call the vet.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Aha! Didn't call the vet! Day 157! 













Baby boy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

